# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ >  Գլամուռային ամսագրեր

## wem

Հայաստանում կան գլամուրային ամսագրեր, օրինակ El Style, Luxury,  Elite Life և ...: Ի՞նչ եք կարծում: Պետք ե՞ն արդյոք գլամուրային ամսագրերը Հայաստանին, քանի որ այդ ամսագրերրը չեն ներկայացնում Հայաստանի իրական պատկերը, այդ ամսագրերում սովորաբար ներկայացվում են թանկարժեք մեքենաներ, հագուստն եր, օծանելիքներ ռեստոռաներ, խանութ սրահներ և ...: Չնայած Հայաստանում կան գլամուրային բաներ, սակայն դրանց թիվը չափաազանց քիչ է:
Դուք ի՞նչեք կարծում:  :Think:

----------


## Ռեդ

«Գլամուռ»-ն ի՞նչ բան է:  :Xeloq:

----------

Լեո (08.05.2010)

----------


## Միքո

> «Գլամուռ»-ն ի՞նչ բան է:


էն որ վրեն գրածա "ԳլամուՐ"  :Wink:   :LOL:  երևի

----------


## Enigmatic

> «Գլամուռ»-ն ի՞նչ բան է:


Իսկական գլամուր մարդը նա է, ով ոտքից գլուխ, անգամ ներքնազգեստը, հագնում է հայտնի բռենդերի շորեր: Շքեղություն էլի :Smile:  իսկ Հայաստանում ամեն երկրորդը Մալաթիայից գնած հագուստով իրեն գլամուրային է համարում:

----------

Jarre (09.05.2010), tikopx (11.05.2010), VisTolog (25.06.2010), wem (09.05.2010), Դեկադա (09.05.2010)

----------


## Ungrateful

> Պետք ե՞ն արդյոք գլամուրային ամսագրերը Հայաստանին


Ոչ:

----------

Albus (21.06.2010), tikopx (11.05.2010), VisTolog (25.06.2010), Հարդ (10.05.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Հայաստանն ուր, գլամուրային հաքնվելն ուր: Հայաստանում ում որ պետքա ինքը կհագնվի, ստեղի խանութների վրա դաժը չնայելով:

----------


## wem

> Ոչ:


Ի՞նչու է քեզ այդպես թվում:  :Think:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Գլամուրը էնա չէ՞ որ ջինս են հագնում, սենց մի տեսակ կախ ընկած, ոնցոր տակն արած մի երկու կիլո: Ու անպայման էտ ջինսից վերև տռուսիկի ռեզիննա մի կողմի վրա գրած «Gucci» մյուս կողմի վրա «Armani» ու էտ ամեն ինչն էլ առած Մալաթիայից: Չէ պետք չի մեզ տենց ժուռնալներ, սկի գյուղի զուգարանու չես կարա օգտագործես:

----------

Albus (21.06.2010), Gayl (10.05.2010), Rammstein (10.05.2010), Rhayader (09.05.2010), tikopx (11.05.2010), Ungrateful (10.05.2010), VisTolog (10.05.2010), Yellow Raven (10.05.2010), Yevuk (10.05.2010), Լեո (27.06.2010), Հայուհի (10.05.2010), Միքո (09.05.2010), Շինարար (10.05.2010), Ռեդ (11.05.2010), Ռուֆուս (09.05.2010)

----------


## armuk

Պետքեն նման ամսագրեր Հայաստանին որովհետև ցույցեն տալիս որ Հայաստանը միայն խղճուկ ու քար ու քան երկիր չի այլ կան Եվրոպական չափանիշներին համապատասխան վայրեր բայց դա այլ հարց է որ քանի տոկոսն է կարող օգտվել դրանցից:  :Ok:

----------


## armuk

Ձեզ հաճելի չէ՞ կարդալ ամենալավ թղթի ու գույների որակով և բարձրաճաշակ դիզայնով տպագրված ամսագիր ???  :Think:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ձեզ հաճելի չէ՞ կարդալ ամենալավ թղթի ու գույների որակով և բարձրաճաշակ դիզայնով տպագրված ամսագիր ???


Հետաքրքրեց, իսկ մեջը ի՞նչ ա գրած :Xeloq:  

Իսկ եթե լուրջ, Արմուկ ջան, եթե կարդալու հետ սեր ունես ու ազատ ժամանակ, խորհուրդ կտամ, գեղարվեստական գրականության ընթերցանությամբ զբաղվես, քանի որ գլամուրային բաներ ես սիրում, ասեմ, որ հիմա Գուչչի հագնողների միջավայրում շատ նորաձև է Կոելյո կարդալը, ես Գուչչի չեմ հագնում, բայց ես էլ հիմա էդ գործի վրա եմ, շատ հեշտ է կարդացվում, ամենակարևորը մատչելի է, քչից սկսիր, այսօր ձեռքներիս մեջ գլամուրային գրականություն է, ով գիտի՝վաղը ամսագրին, հագուստին էլ կհասնենք, մի օր էլ գուցե սեփական Ֆերարիով գնանք աղջիկ փախցնելու :Wink:

----------

Ariadna (10.05.2010)

----------


## Ungrateful

> Ի՞նչու է քեզ այդպես թվում:


Թքած ունեմ, թե ով ինչ ա հագնում, ինչ ավտո ա քշում, ում հետ ա պարկում-հելնում: Ինձ չի հետաքրքրում ստեղի "գլամուր" մասսան: Իմ մոտ զզվանք ա առաջացնում 2000-3000 դրամանոց ժուրնալում` սխալ կերպով լուսանկարած, անճաշակ ֆոտոներ տեսնել: 
Թքած ունեմ, թե որ երգչիստուհին ում հետ ա պարկել, որ Դոլչե-գաբանա շալվար ա հագնում:
Էդ չի՞ ձեր գլամուրային ամսագրերի բովանդակությունը:

----------

Albus (21.06.2010), Ariadna (10.05.2010), Kuk (10.05.2010), Rhayader (10.05.2010), Yellow Raven (10.05.2010), Հայուհի (10.05.2010), Նարե (10.05.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

*wem*, դու ինքդ ինչ-որ կապ ունե՞ս այդ «գլամուր» ամսագրերի հետ: Եթե ինքդ նման ամսագրի տեր չես, կամ չես պատրաստվում նման ամսագիր բացելու, ուրեմն անիմաստ թեմա է, հազար ներողություն: Եթե փորձում ես շուկայի թեթև ուսումնասիրություն անել, պոտենցիալ լսարանի չափերը պարզել՝ հարց չկա, իսկ եթե ոչ, ապա Ակումբի անդամները կմտնեն այս թեման, մեկը կասի «հա», մյուսը կասի «չէ»... ու վերջ  :Smile: : Ոչ մի բան չի փոխվի: Ամսագրերն էլ եթե իրոք Հայաստանին պետք են, կվաճառվեն, եկամուտ կապահովեն ու կշարունակեն գոյություն ունենալ, իսկ եթե պետք չեն՝ չեն վաճառվի, տակ կտան ու կվերանան: Առայժմ վկա ենք նման ամսագրերի շատացմանը, այսինքն՝ ինչ-որ լսարան, այնուամենայնիվ, դրանք ունեն: Անձամբ ես ոչ մի դեպքում դրանց փող չեմ տա. նույն ինֆորմացիան կարելի է անվճար էլ ստանալ, թեկուզ հենց ինտերնետում: Էլ չասած, որ մեծամասամբ նման ինֆորմացիայի կարիք ընդհանրապես չի էլ լինում  :Smile: :

----------

Albus (21.06.2010), CactuSoul (10.05.2010), Chuk (10.05.2010), Kuk (10.05.2010), Sophie (21.06.2010), Ungrateful (10.05.2010), Արևհատիկ (10.05.2010), Շինարար (10.05.2010), Ռուֆուս (10.05.2010)

----------


## Kuk

Ստեղ հայկական գլամուռների մասին ճիշտ բաներ ա ասվում:

----------

LoK® (10.05.2010), Ungrateful (10.05.2010)

----------


## Enigmatic

Իսկ ես սիրում եմ :Blush: ճիշտա բայց ոչ հայկական ամսագրերը: Գրքերի հետ մեկ տեղ էլ հավեսա ձեռքիս տակ ունենալը նման ամսագիր, ես գնում եմ ռուսական Glamour ամսագիրը giny 1400 դրամ է:Վերջին տենդենցներին ես ծանոթանում ու շատ էլի ուրիշ նորություններ կան: Ժուռնալա էլի , թող լինի: Իսկ հայական Լաքշրի, ԷԼ ստայլ ու նման ամսագրերը լռիվ հիմարություն են:

----------


## Ungrateful

> գլամուրային բաներk


Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում "գլամուրային բաներ"... տենց արտահայտություն չկա:
Օրինակ, կա "գլամուր" լուսանկարչության ոճ: 
Բայց էս թեմայում գլամուր բառը այլ իմաստով ա օգտագործվում՝ սակայն, նույնպես սխալ:
Բաները ո՞րն ա: Որ մի բան չես իմանում նորմալ, հավայի թեմաներ մի բացի:
Ձեր ասած գլամուրը, դա մի ապրելակերպ ա: Մարդու բնավորության գիծ ա /ոչ թե շորեր, գլամուրային շոր հասկացողություն չկա/, որին ենթարկվելով, տվյալ մարդը չի կարողանում՝ ՈՉ բրենդային հագուստ առնի… ծխախոտի պահանջի պես մի բան ա դառնում: Բայց չի արվում ձևական, իրոք էդ մարդկանց մոտ տենց ա, խասյաթ ա...
Իսկ հայաստանի, գլամուր համարվող աղջիկների մեծամասնության, վերսաչեախառը  շորերի տակ, թաքնված են պարսկական "Օքլոն" ֆիրմայի ներկնազգեստները: Այսինքն՝ "էլ ինչի՞ս ա պետք թվանոց տռուսիկ առնեմ, մեկա չի երևվում":
Ստեղ սկի մարդավարի ֆիրմային խանութ չկա, ի՞նչ գլամուրի մասին ա խոսքը: 
 Տեսել եմ էլի, էդ ձեր գլամուր ժուրնալների ֆոտոսեսսիաները: Բռնում, մի հատ անբարոյական երգչուհի են կպցնում, տանում են ինչ որ կերամիկայի խանութ, տկլորացնում են դրան, մտցնում են վաճառքի մեջ գտնվող վաննայի մեջ ու սկսում նկարել... հետո էլ, էդ նկարը  տպում են աբլոժկային, անունն էլ դնում՝ "Գլամուրային երգչուհին, իր տանը"... բայց մի բառ չկա, նրա մասին, որ էդ սիրուն սենյակն ու վաննան խանութում դրած, վաճառվում ա:

----------

Ariadna (10.05.2010), Kuk (10.05.2010), Նարե (10.05.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ձեզ հաճելի չէ՞ կարդալ ամենալավ թղթի ու գույների որակով և բարձրաճաշակ դիզայնով տպագրված ամսագիր ???


armuk, ու՞մ ա պետք ամենալավ թուղթն ու գույների որակը, եթե մեջը աղբ ա ու կարդալու ոչ մի բան չկա:

Դաժե որպես զուգարանի թուղթ չես կարող օգտագործես, հաստ ա ու փայլփլուն:

----------


## Միքո

> Դաժե որպես զուգարանի թուղթ չես կարող օգտագործես, հաստ ա ու փայլփլուն:


գլամուռ զուգարանի թուղթ  :Lol2: 

armuk ջան, իսկ դու ինքդ կարդում ես այդ ամսագրերը, եթե հա, ինչնա՞ քեզ հետաքրքիր մեջը, ու ինչնա՞ քո համար "նորություն՛  :Smile:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> գլամուռ զուգարանի թուղթ


Էդ էն ա, երբ օգտագործելուց հետո հետույքիդ վրա Էմմիի գլամուռ նկարն ա արտատպվում  :Jpit:  Դա չևո դաշլա ծեխնիկա....  :Smile:

----------

Rhayader (10.05.2010), SSS (10.05.2010), Ungrateful (10.05.2010), Yellow Raven (10.05.2010), Yevuk (10.05.2010), Միքո (10.05.2010)

----------


## armuk

> armuk ջան, իսկ դու ինքդ կարդում ես այդ ամսագրերը, եթե հա, ինչնա՞ քեզ հետաքրքիր մեջը, ու ինչնա՞ քո համար "նորություն՛


այո, կարդում եմ և եթէ դուք էլ ձեր հպարտությունը մի կողմ դնեք, դրանց մեջ ձեզ հետաքրքիր նյութեր կգտնեք: 
Ասեմ որ ես այդ ամսագրերում "Նորաձևություն" բաժնի հետ բոլորովին գործ չունեմ:

----------


## armuk

իվերջո այդ ամսագրերը 2000 հատ տպաքանակ ունեն, ո՞վ է դրանց գնորդը:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> իվերջո այդ ամսագրերը 2000 հատ տպաքանակ ունեն, ո՞վ է դրանց գնորդը:


Գլամուռ կաֆեների ու գլամուռ վարսահարդարման սրահների տերերը, էդ գլամուռ ամսագրերը դնում են իրենց գլամուռ օբեկտներում, որ իրենց գլամուռ հաճախորդները նայելու բան ունենան:

----------

LoK® (10.05.2010)

----------


## armuk

ես ինքս ոչ գլամուր կյանքով եմ ապրում ոչ էլ ցանկանում եմ ապրել բայց մեկ-մեկ հաճելի է նման ամսագրեր կարդալը:

----------


## Rhayader

Եթե կա գլամուր մասսա, ապա կլինի նաև նման ամսագրերի կարիքը: Բայց դե մենք ոչ գլամուր մասսա ունենք, ոչ հայտնի «տուսովշիկներ» կամ «սվետսկայա լվիցաներ», ոչ մի նման բան: Ի՞նչն է դրանում մեղավոր. միջին ստատիստիկ հայ երիտասարդը ֆինանսական միջոցներ չունի «գլամուր» լինելու համար, իսկ ով ունի, մեծ մասամբ կամ չափազանց գեղցի է, կամ էլ գեղցի հարուստի հետ է քնում, դրա համար էլ ունի: Արդյունքում՝ տուպիկ:
Անձամբ ես անտարբեր եմ թե՛ գլամուր մասսայի, թե՛ գլամուր ամսագրերի նկատմամբ: Աչքս չի ծակում, որ կան, բայց երբեք չեմ կարդում: Ու չեմ էլ կարդա: Գլամուրը հարուստ պ0պսայի աշխարհն է, ոչ ես նրա կարիքն ունեմ, ոչ էլ նա իմը: Մյուս կողմից՝ իհարկե, գոնե էսթետիկորեն ավելի հաճելի կլիներ փողոցում տեսնել ավելի նորմալ (ոչ սև ու սպիտակ ու ոչ քրդի բազառի) հագնված, մարզված (ոչ հաստաոռության իմ նշած փուլերով տառապող) մարմնով քյառթու ծտերի («քյար էլ չլինի»՝ գոնե աչքերս չեն ցավա):

----------

kyahi (10.05.2010), SSS (10.05.2010), Yevuk (10.05.2010), Արևածագ (11.05.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Եթե կա գլամուր մասսա, ապա կլինի նաև նման ամսագրերի կարիքը:


Եվ եթե չկան նորմալ արվեստի ամսագրեր, ուրեմն չկա նման ամսագրի կարիք ունեցող հասարակություն  :Cray:

----------

wem (10.05.2010), Yevuk (10.05.2010), Շինարար (10.05.2010), Ռուֆուս (10.05.2010)

----------


## Kuk

Իսկ գլամուռ պրեզերվատիվներ լինում ե՞ն: Ասենք՝ Ջենիֆեռ Լոպեսի նկարը լինի վրեն ::}:

----------

Ungrateful (10.05.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Եվ եթե չկան նորմալ արվեստի ամսագրեր, ուրեմն չկա նման ամսագրի կարիք ունեցող հասարակություն


Պատկերացում չունեմ առանձնապես, թե այդ ոլորտում ինչ է տպագրվում, բայց կոնկրետ կերպարվեստի գծով աշխատող գոնե մի բավականին նորմալ ամսագիր հանդիպել եմ:

----------


## SSS

ԻրԿնում "Գլամուր" ամսագրերը շատ նորմալ են նորմալ հասարակություններում...ԱՄՆ ում դեռ 1932 թ.ին է ,եթե չեմ սխալվում տպվել առաջին գլամուր ամսագիրը... Եվ այն ունի ամսեկան մոտ 12 մլն. ընթերցող  Ինքը երևույթը վատ չէ,պարզապես 
մեզ մոտ այն  չի ընկնում ճիշտ  մարդկանց ձեռքերում...Մեզ մոտ ամենաէականը հենց "Գլամուրն" է 'բառը, նրա մոդայիկ լինելը ինչպես օրինակ "ՎԻՊ" ը ,"Էլիտար"ը և այլն... Ի միջի այլոց մի անգամ  Պապլավոկում ձեռքս ընկավ Luxury_ն
Երբեք դրա համար գումար չէի ծախսի

----------

Rhayader (10.05.2010)

----------


## kyahi

Ինքը հենց այդ բառը "գլամուռ" ցանկացած հասարակությունում տխմարություն է, օրինակի համար ես մի անգամ հաղորդում եմ տեսել ինչ-որ մի հեռուստաալիքով ինչ-որ նմանատիպ ամսագրի մասին էր, կատարյալ դատարկաբանություն էր…նախ ես չհասկացա թե ինչի՞ համար ա պետք այդ թանկարժեք մեքենաները ,կամ հազարից ավելի եվրո արժողությամբ գլխարկները ,կամ դրա նման այլ բաներ, որոնք ըստ իս միայն թուլակամ և անինքնավստահ մարդուն կարող է երջանկացնել կամ հաճույք պատճառել…իսկ մեր հասարակությունը նման ամսագրերի նկատմամբ երևի պահանջարկ ունի, որովհետև քաղքենիները չափից դուրս շատ են ու նոր հարստացածները զարմացած են մնացել ու բնականաբար նրանք չեն կարող հանդիսանալ էլիտար մասա, չնայած որ այդ բառը և դրա իմաստը իմ համար անընդունելի է,երևի դար համար էլ փորձում են դառնալ/ լսել են զանգը բայց չգիտեն որտեղ է այն/ իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է այլ երկրներին նորից չեմ հասկանում այդ հիմարությունների հետևից վազող ու դրանից հաճույք ստացող "հարուստներից" ի՞նչ կարգի արիստոկրատ էլ լինեն, նույնիսկ ծեծաղելի է, որ մարդը կարող է իր վաստակած գումարով գնել ինչ-որ թանկարժեք մեքենա ու այն օգտագործել ոչ թե իբրև փոխադրամիջոց այլ շքեղություն, այս երևույթը ցանկացած երկրում կա ու դա տգիտության արտացոլում է իմ կարծիքով: 
իսկ նմանատիպ ամսագրեր թողարկելը ըստ իս մարդկանց ավելի է դարձնում փողի հետևից վազող ու ամեն ինչի մեջ շքեղություն փնտրող, արդյունքում մարդը,եթե քիչ էր այդպիսին դառնում է այդպիսին, որովհետև զարգանում է այս մտածելակերպը "հարուստ եմ բա "գլամուռ" կյանքից խաբար չլինեմ" :LOL:

----------


## wem

> Իսկ ես սիրում եմ


Իսկ ինչու օգտագործեցիր  :Blush:  սմաիլիկը: Քեզ ոչոք չի մեղադրում և իրավունք էլ չունի մեղադրելու որ դու գլամուրային ամսագրեր սիրումես:  :Wink: 
Հ.Գ. Ես ոչմի կապ չունեմ գլամուրային ամսագրերի հետ:

----------


## Chuk

Ի դեպ գլամուրային լուսանկարները ավելի շուտ էրոտիկ լուսանկարներն են, այլ ոչ թե շքեղ հագնված-զարդարված աղջիկների լուսանկարները  :Tongue:

----------

Jarre (10.05.2010), Ungrateful (10.05.2010)

----------


## wem

ոչ, Օրինակ սա

----------


## wem

> ոչ, Օրինակ սա


ուշադրություն դարձրեք, գրված է Գլամուրային Սիրոշոն:

----------


## SSS

> ոչ, Օրինակ սա


Հայաստանում գլամուր չկա...Շատ բան կարող են գրել

----------


## wem

կամ էլ սա

----------


## wem

սա էլ, արդյոք երոտիկ էին?

----------


## Chuk

Հե-հե  :Smile: 
Ոչ էրոտիկ էին, ոչ էլ գլամուր:

Իսկ այ էս կայքի նկարները (անչափահասներ, չբացե՛ք  :Angry2: ) գլամուր լուսանկարներ են:
«Գլամուրային լուսանկարներ» տերմինը թեև որոշ երկրներում սկսել են օգտագործել նաև շքեղություն խորհրդանշելու համար, բայց ինքն իրա առաջնային ու հիմնական նշանակությամբ լուսանկարչության ոճ ա, որը էրոտիկա ա:

----------

Ungrateful (10.05.2010)

----------


## SSS

> սա էլ, արդյոք երոտիկ էին?


Համամիտ եմ* Ե*րոտիկ են

----------

Rhayader (10.05.2010), VisTolog (21.06.2010)

----------


## wem

> Համամիտ եմ* Ե*րոտիկ են


 :Blush: 
Բայց միևնույնն է, իմաստը չի փոխվում:

----------


## Ungrateful

> ուշադրություն դարձրեք, գրված է





> կամ էլ սա





> սա էլ, արդյոք երոտիկ էին?


Նորից եմ ասում, եթե մի բան չեք իմանում, հավայի մի "վիզ դրեք":
Սիրուշոյի լուսանկարը՝ հասարակ պորտրետ ա, մյուս 2-ն էլ, որպես ամսագրի լուսանկար՝ անճաշակություն ա:

----------


## wem

> Նորից եմ ասում, եթե մի բան չեք իմանում, հավայի մի "վիզ դրեք":
> Սիրուշոյի լուսանկարը՝ հասարակ պորտրետ ա, մյուս 2-ն էլ, որպես ամսագրի լուսանկար՝ անճաշակություն ա:


Ճաշակին ընկեր չկա, 
Սիրուշոյի նկարը Սիրոշոյի վեբկայքից է իսկ մյուս երկուսը հայաստանի գլամուր ամսագրերից մեկի,  Elite Life- ամսագրի վեբկայքից:
Այդ երկու ամսագրերն էլ ըստ իրենց գլամուրային են:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Ճաշակին ընկեր չկա, 
> Սիրուշոյի նկարը Սիրոշոյի վեբկայքից է իսկ մյուս երկուսը հայաստանի գլամուր ամսագրերից մեկի,  Elite Life- ամսագրի վեբկայքից:


Ի՞նչ ճաշակ, այ ախպեր: Ես քեզ ասում եմ, որ դրածդ լուսանկարներից ոչ մեկ՝ լուսանկարչության "Գլամուր" ժանրին չեն համապատասխանում: Թքած ունեմ, թե որ գլամուր կայքից ես ճարել դրանք, էդ վօօբշե կապ չունի:

----------


## Chuk

Ճիշտն ասած առիթ ունեցել եմ թերթել թե արտասահմանյան այսպես ասած «գլամուր ամսագրեր», թե հայկական այսպես ասած «գլամուր ամսագրեր»: Հայկականները թերթելուց հետո հղացել եմ նոր տերմին՝ *գավառական գլամուր*:

----------

Kuk (10.05.2010), Ungrateful (10.05.2010)

----------


## wem

> լուսանկարներից ոչ մեկ՝ լուսանկարչության "Գլամուր" ժանրին չեն համապատասխանում:


Իսկ ի՞նչ ժանրի են համապատասխանում:
Կրկնում եմ. Այդ երկու ամսագրերն են ըստ իրենց գլամուրային:

Այդպես որ ես լավ էլ ջոկում եմ գլամուրը ոչ գլմաուրից:

----------


## cold skin

Ո՜ւֆֆֆ, կարո՞ղա թեմայի հեղինակը  նկատի է ունեցել սնդուսապատ (глянцевый) ամսագրեր… :Jpit: 

Ու ամեն տեղ գլյամուր, գլյամուր... խիղճս էսօր չթռնի՞ դեմքիս (c) , մնացածը հեչ...

В англоязычном мире слова «гламурное фото» и «гламурная фотомодель» (англ. glamour photo, англ. glamour model) отсылают прежде всего к определённому жанру эротической фотографии, но в русском языке это далеко не обязательно. В русском языке синонимом к этому слову подходит слово «шикарно, шик». Փաստորեն բառը հենց սխալ հասկանալով էլ հասել ա մեզ…

Մեջբերումը Վիքիից է՝ http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%93%...BC%D1%83%D1%80

Չուկի հետ համձայն եմ… 
Վառե՛լ գլյամուրային ամսագրերը... ::}: 

_(c) Rhayader_

----------

Chuk (10.05.2010), Norton (10.05.2010), wem (10.05.2010), Yevuk (10.05.2010), Միքո (10.05.2010), Ռուֆուս (10.05.2010)

----------


## wem

> Ո՜ւֆֆֆ, կարո՞ղա թեմայի հեղինակը  նկատի է ունեցել սնդուսապատ (глянцевый) ամսագրեր…
>  но в русском языке это далеко не обязательно. В русском языке синонимом к этому слову подходит слово «шикарно, шик


Վերջապես մեկը հասկացավ  ինձ  :Hands Up:  
Էս ու՞ր էիր:  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

Վեմ ջան, պարզապես էս բերածդ նկարները շքեղության հետ էլ աղերս չունեն, վերցնենք այ էս նկարը

 Քո դրածներից ա չէ՞:
Ո՞րն ա ստեղի շքեղությունը: Դատարկ պահարա՞նը, որ իսկի չեն ֆայմել մեջն ինչ-որ բան դնեն՝ բնականություն խաղալու համար, թե՞ վրան պատկերված երկու անձերի նույն կոշիկները, որտև ուրիշ երկարաճիտ կոշիկ չեն գտել: Դերասանների անբնական կեցվա՞ծքը, թե՞ ընդհանուր դատարկությամբ փայլող սենյակն ու մեր մեջ ասած էժանագին կահույքը (ու իրար չսազող բազկաթոռներն ու պահարանը): Դրա համար էլ ասում եմ, գործ ունենք մի նոր գաղափարի հետ, որը կարելի ա պայմանական անվանել *գավառական գլամուր*:

----------

armuk (10.05.2010), Kuk (10.05.2010), LoK® (10.05.2010), Norton (10.05.2010), Ungrateful (10.05.2010), wem (10.05.2010), Yevuk (10.05.2010), Նարե (10.05.2010)

----------


## wem

> Վեմ ջան, պարզապես էս բերածդ նկարները շքեղության հետ էլ աղերս չունեն, վերցնենք այ էս նկարը
> 
>  Քո դրածներից ա չէ՞:
> Ո՞րն ա ստեղի շքեղությունը: Դատարկ պահարա՞նը, որ իսկի չեն ֆայմել մեջն ինչ-որ բան դնեն՝ բնականություն խաղալու համար, թե՞ վրան պատկերված երկու անձերի նույն կոշիկները, որտև ուրիշ երկարաճիտ կոշիկ չեն գտել: Դերասանների անբնական կեցվա՞ծքը, թե՞ ընդհանուր դատարկությամբ փայլող սենյակն ու մեր մեջ ասած էժանագին կահույքը (ու իրար չսազող բազկաթոռներն ու պահարանը): Դրա համար էլ ասում եմ, գործ ունենք մի նոր գաղափարի հետ, որը կարելի ա պայմանական անվանել *գավառական գլամուր*:


Ես համաձայն եմ ձեզ հետ. 
Ինձ ճիշտ հասկացեք, ես ոչ մի նպատակ չունեմ գովավզդելու այդ ամսագրերը, ուղղակի ցանկացա իմանալ թէ այդ մասագրերը ինչքանով են սիրված ժողովրդի կողմից, որովհետև ինչպես որ հայտնի ասածվացքն է ասում. «*Առանց կրակ ծուխ չի լինում*»: Եթէ այդ մասագրերը գարդացող չունենան չեն տպագրվի, կամ էլ այդ ամսագրերի կարդացողնրը այս ակումբի անդամներ չեն:

----------


## Հարդ

> Պետք ե՞ն արդյոք գլամուրային ամսագրերը Հայաստանին...





> Ոչ:


Ո՛չ:

----------


## armuk

ես մի բան չեմ հասկանում, բոլոր դեմ կարծիքները այն մասին է որ Հայաստանի "Գլամուր" ամսագրերը լավը չեն թէ այն որ ընդհանրապես կարիք չունենք???

----------


## Enigmatic

> Իսկ ինչու օգտագործեցիր  սմաիլիկը: Քեզ ոչոք չի մեղադրում և իրավունք էլ չունի մեղադրելու որ դու գլամուրային ամսագրեր սիրումես: 
> Հ.Գ. Ես ոչմի կապ չունեմ գլամուրային ամսագրերի հետ:


չէ հա ինչի պետքա ամաչեմ,կարդում եմ նաև *Cosmopolitan* այ սրա մեջ ավելի շատ կան օգտակար խորհուրդներ :Smile: , Մի ժամանակ գնում էի Joy, Mini, ԷԼ սթայլ էլ եմ մի քանի ամիս գնել, այ Էլ սթայլի համար իրոգ գումարն ափսոս է, հիմարություն ա, ու հիմնականում գովազդա մեջը:

Արս այ էս գլամուր նկարա, պայուսակն ու շորն էլ Լուի Վյուտոն ա :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (11.05.2010), Kuk (10.05.2010), Ungrateful (10.05.2010), Yevuk (10.05.2010), Ժունդիայի (10.05.2010)

----------


## Ungrateful

> Այդպես որ ես լավ էլ ջոկում եմ գլամուրը ոչ գլմաուրից:


Որ ջոկեիր՝ էսքան հետդ չեի խուրդվի: 
Իսկ թե, որ ժանրին են պատկանում դրածդ ֆոտոները՝  ստեղի գրառումները մի քանի անգամ էլ կարդա, կարողա հասկանաս:

----------


## Kuk

> Արս այ էս գլամուր նկարա, պայուսակն ու շորն էլ Լուի Վյուտոն ա


Այ էս աղջիկը որ առանց պայուսակի ու առանց հագի շորի էլ նկարվի, էլի գլամուռ կլինի. հլը դրա գույնը նայի, տենաս սրա գույն բռնողն ո՞վ ա :Think:

----------

Ariadna (11.05.2010), Ungrateful (10.05.2010)

----------


## Ungrateful

> Արս այ էս գլամուր նկարա, պայուսակն ու շորն էլ Լուի Վյուտոն ա


Հա բա, ես ֆոտոն բերում համեմատում ես էն դրածների հետ:
Հլը էն 2 ֆոտոների մոդելներին նայի, մեկը մյուսից այլանդակ գեշ են: Ու՞ր ա դրանց մեջ մոդել՝ ոչ մի բանով չեն համապատասխանում... ու դրանց տպում են ժուրնալների մեջ, անունն էլ դնում գլամուր:
Դրանց շորեր ու վայրը ընտրողը, արնվազն՝ կույր ա:
Իսկ պահարանները դատարկ են, որտև երևի իմ ասածի պես, մտել են ինչ որ կահույքի խանութ, ոնց դրած ա եղել, տենց էլ նկարել են:

----------


## Kuk

> Ես համաձայն եմ ձեզ հետ. 
> Ինձ ճիշտ հասկացեք, ես ոչ մի նպատակ չունեմ գովավզդելու այդ ամսագրերը, ուղղակի ցանկացա իմանալ թէ այդ մասագրերը ինչքանով են սիրված ժողովրդի կողմից, որովհետև ինչպես որ հայտնի ասածվացքն է ասում. «*Առանց կրակ ծուխ չի լինում*»: Եթէ այդ մասագրերը գարդացող չունենան չեն տպագրվի, կամ էլ այդ ամսագրերի կարդացողնրը այս ակումբի անդամներ չեն:


Համաձայն չեմ: Պահանջարկն անպայման չի: Օրինակ՝ «Հայաստանի Հանրապետություն» թերթը, որը, կարելի ա ասել, Հայլուրի տպագիր տարբերակն ա, առանց չափազանցնելու, երևի հազարից մեկը նույնիսկ չի գնում: Բայց պետական հիմնարկներում դրանք պարտադիր ձևով կարող են վաճառվել: Դեպքեր գիտեմ, որ դասախոսը ինչ-որ թերթում հոդվածներ ա գրում ու ուսանողներին պարտադրում գնել այդ թերթը: Չի բացառվում, որ էդ ժուռնալներն էլ պարտադիր կերպով վաճառվեն ասենք՝ հեռուստատեսության, ռադիոյի աշխատողներին: Ու էս դեպքում, անպայման չի, որ շահույթ լինի, դա կարող է ծառայել ինչպես աքսեսուար ամսագրի տիրոջ համար, որ ինքն ինչ-որ ամսագիր ունի, կարող է ծառայել նաև որպես փող լվալու միջոց:

----------

Ungrateful (10.05.2010)

----------


## wem

> չէ հա ինչի պետքա ամաչեմ


Ես իմ, դու էիր  :Blush:  սմայլը օգտվել:

----------


## armuk

հայաստանում միայն ամսագրերը չէ որ գլամուրային են, տաքսի-սերվիսներն էլ են գլամուրային:
http://www.spyur.am/glamour.htm  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Արևածագ

> Գլամուրը էնա չէ՞ որ ջինս են հագնում, սենց մի տեսակ կախ ընկած, ոնցոր տակն արած մի երկու կիլո: Ու անպայման էտ ջինսից վերև տռուսիկի ռեզիննա մի կողմի վրա գրած «Gucci» մյուս կողմի վրա «Armani» ու էտ ամեն ինչն էլ առած Մալաթիայից: Չէ պետք չի մեզ տենց ժուռնալներ, սկի գյուղի զուգարանու չես կարա օգտագործես:


Զուգարանում՝ այո', անպետք է դրա թուղթը, բայց գազօջախի վրա բիսկվիտ եփելիս հարևանուհիս հենց էդ ամսագրերի թերթերից է փռում խմորի տակ: Ասում է՝ շատ լավ է եփում, չի թողնում, որ բիսկվիտի տակն այրվի:

----------


## Դեկադա

> Զուգարանում՝ այո', անպետք է դրա թուղթը, բայց գազօջախի վրա բիսկվիտ եփելիս հարևանուհիս հենց էդ *ամսագրերի թերթերից է փռում խմորի տակ*: Ասում է՝ շատ լավ է եփում, չի թողնում, որ բիսկվիտի տակն այրվի:


Ու էտ գլամուրը մտնում ա բիսկվիտի մեջ՝ դառնալով գլամուրային թխվածք, որը պետք ա ուտեն մենակ գլամուրային մարդիկ: :Smile: 

Ի՞նչ ա էտ գլամուրը...ո՞ճ, ապրելակե՞րպ, ցուցահանդե՞ս, էությո՞ւն..ինչա՞ ինքը, որ տենց հետեւից վազում՝ չեն հասնում, հասնողն էլ տալիս անցնում ա մնումա գլա*մուռը*

անունը կա ամանում չկա-ն դառավ

----------


## Արևածագ

Գլամուրը երևի ապրելակերպ է, որ հանգում է « մի սիրամարգի փետուրների ցուցադրությանը մի ուրիշ սիրամարգի կամ «սիրամարգ» դառնալ ցանկացողի»: Կարճ՝ այսպես կարող եմ գրել: Չեմ կարող ասել, թե դա վատ կամ պախարակելի երևույթ է, բայց որ հազար տարի էլ անցնի, ականջօղը, կոշիկը, ավտոն կամ ջակուզին ինձ համար նախանձի առարկա չեն դառնա: Ոչ թե այն պատճառով, որ այդ բոլորից «գլամուրայիններն» ունեմ, այլ , որ փնտրածս բաներն ուրիշ տեղ են...

----------

Ariadna (11.05.2010), Դեկադա (11.05.2010)

----------


## Enigmatic

> Որ ջոկեիր՝ էսքան հետդ չեի խուրդվի: 
> Իսկ թե, որ ժանրին են պատկանում դրածդ ֆոտոները՝  ստեղի գրառումները մի քանի անգամ էլ կարդա, կարողա հասկանաս:


Իմիջայլոց ռուսական Glamour ամսագրի լուսանկարիչը՝ Իլյա Վարդանյանը, Հայաստան ա էկէլ ու օնլայն քաստինգա հայտարարել, էստեղ մեր հայերինա օգնում-մoգնում, իմիջայլոց շատ լավ լուսանկարիչա, անգամ օգոստոսյան համարի մեջ Գլամուռի ֆոտոսեսսիան Հայաստանում՝ Սևանի ափին ա արել, բայց մոդելները ռուս են, մեր խաչքարերի մոտ, հանդիպման գալու լինեմ, կբերեմ կտեսնես Արս ջան :Wink:

----------

Ungrateful (11.05.2010)

----------


## DRop.of.the.Rain

Ինձ թվում ա՝ էդ ամսագրերը նախատեսված են «սվետսկի» մարդկանց համար, նրանց համար, ովքեր հաճախ են լինում ակումբներում, ժամանցի վայրերում:
Իսկ ի՞նք եք կարծում՝ շքեղությունն ու գլամուրը նույն բա՞նն են:

----------


## wem

> Իսկ ի՞նք եք կարծում՝ շքեղությունն ու գլամուրը նույն բա՞նն են:


Այո: Ձեր պատասխանը.




> Ո՜ւֆֆֆ, կարո՞ղա թեմայի հեղինակը նկատի է ունեցել սնդուսապատ (глянцевый) ամսագրեր…
> но в русском языке это далеко не обязательно. В русском языке синонимом к этому слову подходит слово «шикарно, шик

----------


## Hayazn

> «Գլամուռ»-ն ի՞նչ բան է:


« ԳԼԱՄՈՒՌ » բառի համանիշը Հայերենում « ԱՆԲԻԾ » -ն  է :
Ընթհանրապես լինել , կամ գոնե ձգտել , անբիծ լինել , գովելի է :
Բայց երբ զեբռերն են ձգտում դրան հասնել , զավեշտալի է :

----------

Reh32 (26.06.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> *« ԳԼԱՄՈՒՌ » բառի համանիշը Հայերենում « ԱՆԲԻԾ » -ն  է :*


 :Shok:  Glamour բառը ոչ մի կապ չունի անբիծ լինելու հետ։ Գլամուր նշանակում է հմայք, մոգական գրավչություն, թովչանք, էդ թվում և սեքսուալ առումով։ Ինչպես տեսնում եք, «անբիծ» բառի հետ աղերս անգամ չունի։

----------

Ariadna (24.06.2010), armuk (20.05.2011), Chuk (25.06.2010), Inna (12.02.2011), Leo Negri (26.06.2010), Ungrateful (24.06.2010), VisTolog (26.06.2010), wem (26.06.2010), Yevuk (24.06.2010), Հայկօ (24.06.2010), ՆանՍ (25.06.2010)

----------


## Hayazn

> Glamour բառը ոչ մի կապ չունի անբիծ լինելու հետ։ Գլամուր նշանակում է հմայք, մոգական գրավչություն, թովչանք, էդ թվում և սեքսուալ առումով։ Ինչպես տեսնում եք, «անբիծ» բառի հետ աղերս անգամ չունի։



 глэм · наши [ глэм- эр ] Показать IPA- существительное 1 . качество увлекательный , манящая, или привлечение , ESP . сочетание очарования и хорошо выглядеть .
Կարելի է արթյոք իմանալ ,  թէ այս հատկությունները  «  сочетание очарования и хорошо выглядеть . » ինչպես կարելի է արտահայտել մեկ բառով  Հայերենով :

----------


## Հայկօ

> Կարելի է արթյոք իմանալ ,  թէ այս հատկությունները  «  сочетание очарования и хорошо выглядеть . » ինչպես կարելի է արտահայտել մեկ բառով  Հայերենով :


Գլամուր  :Wink: :

----------


## Hayazn

> Գլամուր :


Ասում եմ   ՀԱՅԵՐԵՆ – ով

----------


## Chuk

> Ասում եմ   ՀԱՅԵՐԵՆ – ով


Գլամուր  :Wink:

----------


## armuk

Գլամուր ամսaգրերից և տաքսի սերվիսներից ես շաաա՜տ բաաներ եմ սովորել

----------


## wem

> Գլամուր ամսaգրերից և տաքսի սերվիսներից ես շաաա՜տ բաաներ եմ սովորել


Ի՞նչ:

----------


## armuk

> Ի՞նչ:


հենց այդ որ ասացի  :Blush:

----------


## wem

> հենց այդ որ ասացի


Ասումում եմ ի՞նչես սովորել:

----------


## Hab

Կներեք, բայց ես մեր հայկական  գլամուրային, գլյանցային ամսագրերի իմաստը այդպես էլ չկասկացա: Մի քանիսը թերթել եմ: Տեղադրում են շքեղ թանկարժեք իրերի, բրենդային նույնպես շաաաաաաաատ թանկարժեք զգեստների  ֆոտոներ և ինտերնետից վերցրած հոդվածներ են տեղադրում: Ըստ իս եթե  որևէ մեկը շաաաաաաատ հարուստ է, ում համար որ ստեղծվել է ամսագիրը, դժար թե այդ ոմնը բացի ամսագիրը, հետատքրքրվի` ինչ կա աշխարհում և երազի ձեռք բերել: Նա արդեն կունենա կամ ունենալու ճանապարհին կլինի այդ ամենը, և նրան բացարձակապես պետք չի լինի այդ գլյանցային ուղեցույցը: Եթե  մարդ  վատ կամ  միջին պայմաններում է ապրում, նրան ևս  պետք չի լինի այն, քանի որ դառնումա "տեսնես չհասնես" ասացվածքի նման մի բան կամ այլ կերպ ասած` "բալը տանկ է" :Wink:  Այդ դեպքում  ով է գնում, ում է հետաքրքիր փայլեցրած էջերով, գեղեցիկ արտաքինով ու շքեղ զգեստներով  ցուցադրված  "բարձրաշխարհիկ" կերպարները...  :Smile:

----------


## armuk

գլամուիրային ամսագրերը գնալով շատանում են, դա նշանակում է որ հտաքրքրվողները քիչ չեն:

----------

